# POSITIVE PREGNANCY .....................ON HRT ?? PLEASE HELP



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I have (pof) EARLY MENOPAUSE and I have had 3 cycles of donor IVF 1    and 2   unfortunately resulting in 2 miscarriages   

I am taking Cyclo Progynova which is HRT that gives me a bleed every 21 days.

The thing is I have been told that you can't get pregnant on HRT and that my chances of conceiving naturally are nil.

Well I didn't come on last Sunday when I was due too, but I didn't think too much of it because I have never had normal cycles, but this time I felt different and had some tummy pains.

Well yesterday I went to the toilet and passed what felt like a clot (I couldn't look I was too frightened) just like before when I had a miscarriage.

So today I went and bought a HPT and got a    but I am sure that I have miscarriaged again  

I have spoken to a Doctor who told me to wait until Tuesday and do another HPT and go from there.

The thing is I dont know what to do now, do I still need to have a donor?    

Can I start producing my own eggs? just like that..    

Has anything like this happened to anyone else    

Would appreciate all answers    

Thanks 
Marie xxx


----------

